# EC70 Freehub Body



## lucer0 (Apr 13, 2007)

I've put my EA70s through 2 offseasons and they're in the middle of their 2nd collegiate race season. I'm hardly a beast of a rider, but the cogs on my Ultegra 6500 cassette are cutting deep into the flanges on the freehub body. Just wondering if anyone else had this problem, and if they kept riding on it/switched cassettes/just replaced the freehub.

PS not trying to slam Easton here - the wheels are friggin fantastic. Only trued them once or twice since I got them, and besides repacking the rear hub bearings a couple times they spin beautifully.


----------

